# What has happened to my wheels??!!



## hendersonross0 (Mar 13, 2016)

please can some1 give advice on how to sort my wheels? Autosol makes them shiney again but it would take hours. Are they ruined and need restored or is their a simple soloution?


----------



## hendersonross0 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow ! They are shocking what year/ mileage is the Merc ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I fear a refurb I am afraid to say


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Refurb , And sort your nuts out


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

you've polished the protection away.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like years of strong acid wheel cleaner jet washed to within an inch of there poor lives.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ouch, diamond cut refurb will be expensive too. I was quoted about £125 a wheel and they were nowhere near that condition, not that condition matters.


----------



## hendersonross0 (Mar 13, 2016)

Its a 2012 with 50000miles. Bought it new years eve and the wheels were spot on. The only thing i can think is that when i took it to the car wash they've used something there


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I've seen loads of Merc alloys go like this, wonder if it's a design fault, or if they're just susceptible to wheel cleaners.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

hendersonross0 said:


> Its a 2012 with 50000miles. Bought it new years eve and the wheels were spot on. The only thing i can think is that when i took it to the car wash they've used something there


You could try the warranty route ? It's a long shot but worth a try.
They may even meet you half way on a referb.
I had two alloys replace by MB a couple of years ago , that had corroded around the centre caps.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

:lol:


R7KY D said:


> Refurb , And sort your nuts out


:lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

3.5 years old, nothing wrong with the design.



Gonz.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

If autosol fixes it then someone has at some point removed the clear lacquer leaving the shiney bits bare.

Unfortunately theres no quick fix, they will need either regular polishing with an abrasive metal polish, or a proper refurb with clearcoat. Even then there's a good chance the dreaded white worm will reappear after a few years.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

R7KY D said:


> And sort your nuts out


It's a Merc - that's what they're all like!



https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=merc+rusty+nuts


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with my nuts:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> 3.5 years old, nothing wrong with the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.





Harry_p said:


> If autosol fixes it then someone has at some point removed the clear lacquer leaving the shiney bits bare.
> 
> Unfortunately theres no quick fix, they will need either regular polishing with an abrasive metal polish, or a proper refurb with clearcoat. Even then there's a good chance the dreaded white worm will reappear after a few years.


This^^^


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

I have 2014 E class and have same problem. Car is in the dealers at moment so waiting to see their response on the wheels. Though in all fairness to the dealer, they have said wheels will be sorted when I get car back..


----------



## hendersonross0 (Mar 13, 2016)

When are expecting to get them back? Let us know what they say, it might be worth me trying my luck with the main dealer


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

I will keep you posted


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

derekmca said:


> I have 2014 E class and have same problem. Car is in the dealers at moment so waiting to see their response on the wheels. Though in all fairness to the dealer, they have said wheels will be sorted when I get car back..


If there is a problem they will sort them for you.
Usually take photos and send them off to MB .
So this can take some time , I waited 4months to get 2 replaced.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

It is a design fault - this happens on lots of Mercs.

Its basically the clear coat drying out as shown below:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> It is a design fault - this happens on lots of *diamond cut wheels*.


Essentially, putting lacquer on polished metal that subsequently gets exposed to the kind of harsh environments that car wheels endure is not a brilliant idea when it comes to durability of finish. The lacquer has no 'key' to bond to, and as a result is very prone to failure.

If I had the money I'd just get my diamond cut wheels powder coated all one colour and be done with it


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine are a different design, but the same is happening.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Essentially, putting lacquer on polished metal that subsequently gets exposed to the kind of harsh environments that car wheels endure is not a brilliant idea when it comes to durability of finish. The lacquer has no 'key' to bond to, and as a result is very prone to failure.
> 
> If I had the money I'd just get my diamond cut wheels powder coated all one colour and be done with it


Does it affect ALL diamond cut wheels though?

The ones on the Lexus CT, NX and RC-F are all diamond cut. Granted the RC-F hasnt been out long but there's CT's with a lot of mileage on and havent seen any corrosion on those even when the rim has been kerbed.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Does it affect ALL diamond cut wheels though?
> 
> The ones on the Lexus CT, NX and RC-F are all diamond cut. Granted the RC-F hasnt been out long but there's CT's with a lot of mileage on and havent seen any corrosion on those even when the rim has been kerbed.


Absolutely. They're all *more* vulnerable than they would be if they'd been keyed, primed and painted or powder-coated. The fact the owners have been lucky, or Toyota used a slightly thicker layer of lacquer, or they're clean freaks who wash their wheels every week thumb doesn't change the basic physical properties of the materials used.

Not saying they can't look good, but folk should know what they're getting into when they buy a car with wheels of this type.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> 3.5 years old, nothing wrong with the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Yeah but your wheels live in the house


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a 2011 Kia Sportage.
Gloss black rims with polished faces.
Had white worm forming on 3 rims after 2 yrs.
They replaced 2 under warranty and declined the 3rd as Kia said it wasn't noticeable on the pics the dealer supplied .

Roll on 2015 and the corrosion worsened on the 3rd.
Now they've replaced that too.

If lowly Kia can warranty this I'm sure Mercedes can.

Luckily the diamond cut lips and centres on my Nismo rims are fine despite 8yrs of daily use.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

1 coat of Gtechniq C5 should mean no harsh chemical cleaners are required.

18 months mine have been on my Honda and they look as good as new.

I wouldn't have diamond cut wheels without putting some form of ceramic sealant on them.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I have 21 year old diamond cut wheel on a Merc and they're lovely and shiny except for a couple of little marks.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've just had my Merc diamond cut wheels powdercoated as the white worm had started around the centre caps and I've been super careful since getting the car. 

Gonz has been lucky that his wheels are still in such good condition as diamond cut wheels aren't as hard wearing over the years on our lovely well kept roads


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

IanG said:


> I've just had my Merc diamond cut wheels powdercoated as the white worm had started around the centre caps and I've been super careful since getting the car.
> 
> Gonz has been lucky that his wheels are still in such good condition as diamond cut wheels aren't as hard wearing over the years on our lovely well kept roads


Any pics IanG?

I'd be v interested to see what they're like in a single colour chum.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Not yet but putting them on at the weekend so will sort some out. Mine are the 17s rather than the 18s shown here

Just had them done deutsch silver and happy with the result


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Reason I'm asking is that Mrs Cooks' ds3 has diamond cut rims and I was thinking of having them powder coated to make it easier to repair when the inevitable happens. Not that the inevitable ever happens. Oh wait, it usually does lol. 

Whenever you get a chance to post them chum I'd be v interested to see how they turned out. 

Cooks


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

Right guys here's the story
Got my car back from MB Belfast today and wheels are in pristine condition ( don't know what they done to them). No new wheels as hoped for as they said warranty only lasts for nine months on alloys mmmmm. 
They say they don't know what happened but the car is on their system as needing a full wheel refurb when ever I want it. There is no point of going for it now as wheels are in such good condition. There was a lot of arguing to get this but it's all thanks to a very helpful head of sales in MB Belfast getting involved. (He knows who he is and thanks for your help if you read this)
Just have to get on with enjoying the good weather in this fantastic car now.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Any pics?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Reason I'm asking is that Mrs Cooks' ds3 has diamond cut rims and I was thinking of having them powder coated to make it easier to repair when the inevitable happens. Not that the inevitable ever happens. Oh wait, it usually does lol.
> 
> Whenever you get a chance to post them chum I'd be v interested to see how they turned out.
> 
> Cooks


Just prepping them ahead of fitting tomorrow but here's a pic which should give you an idea of the finish as outer face was previously diamond cut now just powder


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Diamond cut wheels*

Yes, previous responses are on the mark - lots of too high acid washes, too much washing etc., all leading to moisture getting under the lacquer most of which seems to have been removed. The badly corroded centre cap confirms this too. A diamond cut refurb will have them looking like new.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

IanG said:


> Just prepping them ahead of fitting tomorrow but here's a pic which should give you an idea of the finish as outer face was previously diamond cut now just powder


Fantastic. I'm sure you're well pleased with those!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Fantastic. I'm sure you're well pleased with those!


Yes its a much better finish than the diamond cut which was starting to look a bit shabby mainly around the centre caps and it was only £190.00 for all four wheels

It's been such a nice day I've swapped them out and put them on the car no pics of that yet but its looking good and just need spring clean on the paintwork now


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That's a bargain

as are Uniroyal Rainsport 3s - I've just ordered 4 for my 320d - what do you think of them?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Forsh said:


> That's a bargain
> 
> as are Uniroyal Rainsport 3s - I've just ordered 4 for my 320d - what do you think of them?


They are great certainly live up to their name in the wet and the dry performance is good as well. Haven't experienced the soft ride that some reviews had said and mpg has been decent compared with previous tyres.

Got them this time last year and was a little uncertain about moving from Michelin to Uniroyal but was pleasantly surprised and they are a bargain.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Cheers Ian,
I'm going from Michelin runflats so hoping for a softer ride!

I'm toying with new powder coat refurb or just touch up wheels before I fit them - if I could find somewhere local that would do them for sub £200 then I'd go for that

Sorry OP for straying off topic


----------



## hendersonross0 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey guy's,
Getting my 18" AMG's gloss black this weekend. Ill post pics once done


----------



## hendersonross0 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Full refurb essential - lacquer has been removed by washing in too high strength acid. All DW members should note as I know one who actually recommends using an acid wash 'as strong as you can' to clean the wheels. Your pictures show what happens............


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

Been going on for years has this. I had an RS2000 with DC wheels back in the 90s and that did exactly the same after a few years.


----------

